# insulator hunting



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

Hit a spot near the B & O that I check occasionally for insulators washing out of the bank.  Beautiful fall day, here's one in the creek plus the head of a pick that might have been used on the railroad.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

PAT. DEC. 19. 1871


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

Some are still on the pins.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 7, 2012)

thats cool..id be gettin some of those ..even if common the look good around gardens and windows...


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 9, 2012)

None of the Pat Dec 19, 1871 types are common, so I'd say you're on to a good find there.  They're not necessarily big money -- many are in the 5.00-20.00 range in aqua, but you've definitely found an older line and some of the scarcer variations can have significant value. 

 The photo makes the insulator look olive green.  Is that just a trick of the light and muddy water?  I'd love to see a photo of it cleaned up and in sunlight.  Also, dimensions and the complete embossing will help identify it better, if you're interested.


----------



## Brains (Nov 9, 2012)

that looks like the big bullet, cd-132.  Given the shape i'd say it looks like one of the ones with a mold letter (and also..... i think i see a mold letter)- put it around.....oh, 1876.  Well...mid 1870's anyways.
 The oldest bullets had a noticeably sloped dome.... sort of like a cd-133.  Those are tough to find... After that they started showing up with the patent date and a 2, then a mold letter showed up, and the newest generation of hemingray 132 had a flat base with a mold-line-over-base....thing.
 I forget where the one liner (one line patent embossing) fits in there... somewhere after the mold letter and before, or during the time of the flat-base 132's.

 133.4's (small bullet) are a mystery to me.  I bought one with a sort of concave-sloped dome at springfield- i'm going to say it's an unlisted cd-133 and sell it for $1000 + a turbo.
 no.

 great find- you can get those for (relatively) cheap but they're tough to find.  That looks like a recent washout- looks like a good place for insulators


----------

